# Using Windows only software in BSD



## CalBear96 (Dec 25, 2010)

I will be dual booting Win 7 and FreeBSD 8.1/8.2 (depends on when Laptop arrives).  I have CRM software that only runs from Windows.  What is the best way to access this?  Using a VM from BSD, or can I mount the Win partition in a jail and use the software there.  Or VM in a jail?  It needs to access the internet and I want the security of BSD while online, but I also want to conserve space as I only have a 240GB hard drive.  Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 25, 2010)

If you do not have access to the source the run it under wine.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 25, 2010)

Just run it from Windows. Use a regular (non-administrative) user account and turn on UAC. About 99.99% of the drive-by downloads for Windows won't work if you don't have administrator privileges.


----------



## CalBear96 (Dec 27, 2010)

How is WINE under FreeBSD.  I had heard it was not as fluid nor worked as well as under Linux.  I will try Wine.  And if that does not work, I may be stuck using Windows.  I just really do not like using it, but sometimes it is a necessary evil.  the reason I really would prefer to use Wine or a VM is that switching back and forth requires a reboot and that is a pain.  All other business applications will be in the FreeBSD partition, so I would like to just be able to switch screens to use GNUCash for example and not an entirely different partition.  
@UNIXgod: Thanks for coming to my aid yet again.  If Wine does not work, is a VM an option?  I have never used one before.  If you were to run one, would running it inside a jail make sense?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2010)

CalBear96 said:
			
		

> How is WINE under FreeBSD.



It works for some things, not for others.  winehq.org has lists.



> I had heard it was not as fluid nor worked as well as under Linux.



Not sure how "fluid" applies to software.  When it works, it mostly works fine.



> I will try Wine.  And if that does not work, I may be stuck using Windows.  I just really do not like using it, but sometimes it is a necessary evil.  the reason I really would prefer to use Wine or a VM is that switching back and forth requires a reboot and that is a pain.



VMs work quite well.  Of course, a VM is a complete Windows machine, with the neverending licensing, updating, and security vulnerabilities that entails.


----------

